
Show HN: React Native Auth Boilerplate - wawhal
https://github.com/hasura/react-native-auth-boilerplate
======
meesterdude
This is little more than an ad for an auth-as-a-service product.

~~~
wawhal
Since it is a boilerplate and not an npm module, you can totally use the UI
and write your own backend logic.

I just wanted it to work out of the box, so used Hasura BAAS.

~~~
meesterdude
> I just wanted it to work out of the box, so used Hasura BAAS.

Funny how it ended up a Hasura github repo... hrm....

~~~
wawhal
Haha. I work at Hasura :) We have been putting out open source content for
React and React Native. This is one of them.

~~~
Lennu
No offense but I couldn't find a licence or open source mention ;)

If you are publishing something as "open source" I think you should include
the license or mention it some way. As long as you don't, it's not "open
source".

~~~
wawhal
Hey thanks for notifying. I just put up the license. You can check it.

------
uzername
The readme mentions the boilerplate app uses Native Base. Do you have any
thoughts on Native Base after using it for a while? I used it to bootstrap our
app, over time I felt confined by it's limitations.

~~~
wawhal
NativeBase is written on top of React Native and the docs are fairly clear
about customisation. Yes some components are hard to customize, such as
tabViews, headers and buttons, but I think it is fairly flexible.

Is there any particular limitation that has been bothering you?

------
johnmarinelli
Unrelated to the project, but the "Read About How Our Company Started" link on
[https://hasura.io/about](https://hasura.io/about) seems to be broken.

~~~
wawhal
Hey! It seems to be opening for us. [https://blog.hasura.io/hasura-year-
one-50def1cc7b73](https://blog.hasura.io/hasura-year-one-50def1cc7b73)

Can you elaborate what do you mean by broken?

